# Least Obtrusive Mount for 2010 F150



## Ran (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I've been a member on this site for quite a while, but haven't posted. I just bought a 2010 F150 Crew that I'm gonna hang a light duty plow on. I've been plowing for years with my 2004 Chevy 2500HD D-max, but I no longer need the 3/4 as I don't pull anything heavy anymore.

Before anyone starts with the "I wouldn't plow with a half ton" spin, I no longer plow commercially. This will be just for my own driveway and pole barn property. It won't be hanging on the truck for more than a half hour at a time and rarely (if ever) transported down the road.

My question is this: What is the best mount system for the 2010 F150 that results in the least air dam and fascia cutting, and is the least obtrusive? I don't think I'm interested in the Snowsport or any other unit that can't be raised, lowered and angled from the cab. The plow I have on my D-max truck is an older Curtis 3000 commercial unit and I love the mounting system. Its lickity-split!. I've looked online at most of the major manufacturers' home use plows, but I can't seem to find anything that explains what's all entailed in the mount system.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

here is f150 2009-up mm2 stuff with pics from there website. i have no personal experience with it. just looked it up.

http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/40876.01_110109.pdf

western ultra mount also

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/40860.01_110109.pdf


----------



## Ran (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Sweetk30. If I understand the Western mount instructions right, it appears that the only piece of the truck that needs to be 'cut' is the air dam?

For some reason, the Fisher PDF wouldn't open for me.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

The western ultramount is going to be your best bet. You will probably cut alittle bit of the air dam and thats it. In the off season, you barely see the mount and it doesn't affect your clearance in the front either. Highly recommend! Also the plow is so easy to put on and off, in a matter of 30 seconds or a minute if you take your time.:waving:


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a western with the ultamount and when the plow and guiding ears are off the mount thats left is not really noticeable, also like was stated above it takes like 30 seconds to install the plow. most of that time is taken up by plugging in the electrical light connections lol


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*2010 f-150*

I am a Sno-way fan, having had a couple of them lately. As I write this I am waiting for my 2010 F-150 to get the front mount installed at my dealer , should be done today. I am switching it over from an 08 that I traded in . This is the 4th winter on this plow and I am like you as it is used for personal use only. I used to plow commercial and I have had Western and Blizzard as well, but for what I do now these can't be beat IMO. These are light duty and very strong plows, I love the down pressure and wireless remote and poly skin. You wouldn't go wrong with a 26 series sno-way


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*2010 plow mount*

I just got mine back and here are pics of mount and truck w/plow


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

thats a pretty big snowway mount does any of that come off easily??


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

The truck mount doesn't come off at all, what is in the pic stays on the truck, I noticed that this mount sticks out a coupla inches more than it did on my 08. but it isn't too obtrusive.


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

here is my western mount, ready to hook the plow up with








here are the ears or guides for mounting the plow, they pop of after pulling two cotter pins, and two large bolts,








here is whats left on the truck, from eye level you can barely see em, and there is no way I'll hit em on anything like a wheelstop or curb.









dam the my camera on my phone sucks


----------

